# Sober virus attack scheduled January 2006



## shodens (Dec 9, 2005)

Are NAV and WSUS threatened by this?


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Sober has classically been a self-generatng virus, using it's own engine tosend out copies of itself, using the victims's address book.

There have been 24 or 25 varieties of this beast in the wild;a number of them hav been sucussful at turning off Noton so that they can go about their mission in peace.

Fanly we can't tell you if you are goingto be vaulnrablr, or not, because we do nt known at this variient looks lke,yet.

However,having yout Norton Firewall up,amd WSS updated,you are doing about the best that you can. Norton as tools for the uninstall of previous Sober beasts, so hopefully they can modify those, quickly.

Until then, our security center will gather all of the informaton that it can, and will stand ready to take it manually, if neccesary


----------

